# Pre-defined routes



## Jmetz (8 May 2012)

I was wondering, does anyone know of a website that lists previous race (running) courses, in particular marathon length?

I have been looking for an Iron man UK marathon route in particular.

Such a site would be good for us lazy planners!


----------



## fimm (9 May 2012)

You'd need to go to the websites of the individual races you are interested in. I'd expect that the routes would be on there. The run at Ironman UK was notoriously short, though... (Triathlon routes just have to be within a certain percentage of the defined length).

I don't understand quite why you want this information, though...


----------



## Jmetz (9 May 2012)

To run them for fun outside of race days. Saves route planning and allows for time comparisons. I only mention the iron man as it is local


----------



## xxmimixx (10 May 2012)

I have been sucessfull in finding some routes that other people have done by searching the Garmin Connect page, in the Explore section


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 May 2012)

Have a look on endomondo's route lists. You may find routes mapped from events or other users who have mapped out runs.


----------



## berty bassett (1 Jun 2012)

maybe strava might have them on it - but they take some finding


----------



## xxmimixx (1 Jun 2012)

Jmetz said:


> I was wondering, does anyone know of a website that lists previous race (running) courses, in particular marathon length?
> 
> I have been looking for an Iron man UK marathon route in particular.
> 
> Such a site would be good for us lazy planners!


 
exactly which IM? Ill see what I can find for you


----------



## Jmetz (1 Jun 2012)

It's the Bolton based one I was looking at. But I've seen it and its not entirely appropriate as the last 203 or so are loops......boring.

Got the route for the Manchester one which took place last month so that should be fun


----------

